# How to install mac os x in a new HD



## jsn (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi all

my old HD gave me an error message saying that it was failing, so I boiugh a new HD in a macintosh store, and came home installed it in my mac and now I am trying to boot from the CD but it only starts but does not read anything even pushing the C key.

How can I  boot from my CD install mac os X on my new HD?

thanks


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 18, 2009)

Which Mac model do you have?

What operating system version is on the installer disk that you are trying to use?
Is this the installer disk that originally came with your Mac?
If not, describe the disk that you have, especially the color of the disk.


----------



## jsn (Jul 18, 2009)

It is a power mac G4 350 MHz, and I am trying to install the last mac os X I installed, Tiger 10.4.3. It is a black disk that says Mac OS X Tiger, Install DVD version 10.4.3. This is not the disk I got when I bought this computer.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Mac_G4



I already tried holding down the C key on the keyboard with the mas os x cd in the drive, but when it starts it makes other than the regular noise when a mac boots, a big bipppppppppppp and then it stops turning off everything


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 18, 2009)

The PowerMac G4 is limited to a hard drive no larger than 128GB.
The hard drive jumpers should be set for master.

You said that the boot chime is different? Does it last for 2 or 3 seconds?
That may indicate a hardware problem.
Check your hardware connections inside. Double check that your drive ribbon cabel is securely attached.
Reseat any memory chips, and reseat your video card in its slor. Reseat any other PCI cards that you have.
Be sure that your power cord is disconnected when you do all this.
Press the PMU or CUDA reset button. It will be near the battery. Just press it once.
I don't know which G4 350MHz you have. One has only PCI slots, and the other has an AGP slot for video card.
If you have the PCI model (older), then make sure that the jumpers near the processor heat sink have not been disturbed. There may be a tape seal covering those jumpers.

Plug your power cord back in, press and release the power button - then immediately hold the Option-Command (Apple)-P and R keys. You should hear a normal boot chime. Keep holding those same 4 keys until you hear the chime 2 more times, then release those keys.
If the 10.4.3 installer disk is in the drive, NOW try to boot to that installer, holding the letter C.
Does it work any better this time?
If you don't see the hard drive to select, then go to the Utilities menu, then Disk Utility, and choose your new hard drive, click the Erase tab, and continue with an Erase format of the hard drive. Quit Disk Utility, and you should then see the hard drive available as a choice.

final point - refer back to the first line - if you have a hard drive larger than 128 GB, then that will give you problems. There are solutions, but easier to use a hard drive smaller than that.


----------



## jsn (Jul 18, 2009)

Model Number M5183. Power Mac G4 (Digital Audio)
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3082?viewlocale=en_US


I brought my power mac to the mac computer store and they recommended a 80gigas HD.

What I did I took of the screws of the old HD and replaced it with the new HD pluggin it as it was before. 

"You said that the boot chime is different? Does it last for 2 or 3 seconds?"  Yes it did!


Let me try the steps you describe and I will let  you know how it goes.

Thank you very much for your advice


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, an 80 GB hard drive should be just fine.
Check the jumper settings on your hard drive. Those settings are usually on the hard drive label. Again, the jumpers should set your hard drive as a 'master'


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 18, 2009)

Look at a video of an install.


----------

